# Minoan Ferries to Greece



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Have just had an e-mail from Minoan re my booking for Venice in May. Have been advised that camping on board is no longer available on my sailing as the Ship has been changed. From investigation on the web I think the Pasiphae Palace has been sold and replaced with the Zeus Palace. This I think is a smaller Ship. Awaiting further options. Anyone else affected?


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello,

Yes I have add a telephone call today, I am disappointed. They offered me Ancona on the same day, with a 60E refund to cover the extra drive.

But would mean another day Annual Leave, and we are pretty tight on time to get to Venice anyhow.

We have settled on the same Venice crossing, but we now have an inside cabin and half board. I was looking forward to sleeping in my comfortable be with my own facilities. But at least we are leaving from the same port on the same day.

Kind regards 


What day was you travelling on

Pat


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

*We also have to change dates.*

We too have had a phone call from the agent in Rotterdam re- changing our booking.
It's due to the new ship not having camping on board facilities.
Not sure what we're going to do for the return journey as hubby is adamant that he doesn't want a cabin which for us leaves only Ancona as an option.

Maxine and Hans


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

It was to be the 8th of May but don't know now. I have a small dog and that's one of the reasons for "Camping on board" Bon voyage!


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

owl459 said:


> It was to be the 8th of May but don't know now. I have a small dog and that's one of the reasons for "Camping on board" Bon voyage!


Maybe you can travel down to Ancona and get the camping on board option, but I would think you would have to make a decision now.
I am disappointed as everyone says leaving venice its light a mini cruise, but I guess I will have to fin another view point.

Hope you get to go.

Pat


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

PATSY4 said:


> Maybe you can travel down to Ancona and get the camping on board option, but I would think you would have to make a decision now.
> I am disappointed as everyone says leaving venice its light a mini cruise, but I guess I will have to fin another view point.
> 
> Hope you get to go.
> ...


Don't worry it is just the same from Ancona, We have travelled from both ports and I class them very much alike with the exception of sailing through Venice.

If you travel to Ancona there are some very nice sites to stay at on the way, we usually stay at Rimini the Day before then travel to Ancona on the day of the Ferry.

As for returns Do not forget that there are 2 Ferries on the Venice - Greece - Venice journey at least, It would be best to look at your return ticket and see what ship you are due to return on and if it is the same ship in this case the Pasiphae Palace then contact Minoan and ask if you can change day/ship they are extremely good.

8)

Here is a tip for ALL who travel via Minoan, If you go on line and join the Bonus club you will get a discount for on board purchases ie food etc, Also you get a "Points" system and you actually get reductions on any further tickets you buy, We have travelled totally free this year just by using our saved up "Points".

:lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> PATSY4 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can travel down to Ancona and get the camping on board option, but I would think you would have to make a decision now.
> ...


Hi can you still get the bonus points if you book by another agent ie Viamere. I have a bonus card, but only have the 50 introductory points. How do you get the points on it this way.

If you come back via Ancona, not arriving till I think 2pm where do you think would be a good stopping point, we are up again time, so would like to get at least 200-300 miles behind us.

Thanks Pat


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Pat I am not sure about if you get bonus points with viamare, I always book direct via Minoan via the internet or Phone direct, I think you should contact Viamare and put that question to them.

I don't know how you travel ie do you do motorways or like us via sightseeing routes, also where will you be heading to.

If you do Motorways and heading towards say Calais I would head straight to Bologna so that would be as follows

Ancona - Rimini I think it is A14
Then Bologna
Then to Milan on A1

If you take this route I would start to look after Milan to get your 200 - 300 miles under your belt, I remember about 5 years ago we went that way and there were not a lot of camp sites so you need to keep a look out, There are some but not as many as you would think, I would download the Campsites and put them in your sat nav and trust it to get you near one.

The route through Milan should be Ok as there are Motorways all around and you will be looking for the A2 which will bring you North for a long way, You will go through Basel in Switzerland on the A35 then head towards Nancy in France on the N59 then on the N44 to Reims after Reims you want the A26 North but then you need to select your Departure port as we then travel to Brugge as we travel from Zeebrugge Home.

That is the most Direct route and it is ALL North.

Safe Journey and ENJOY.

By the way, I don't know your age but if you are over 60 you get a further discount from your Tickets with Minoan.

Also don't forget to present your card with every purchase on the Ferries as no matter how small your purchase you get a discount and also points.

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you plan to sail from Ancona leave yourself plenty of time to get to the port from the A14 Autostrada, It once took us nearly 90 minutes to do the short journey.

Also if you have to pick up your tickets at the port be aware that the port maritime station has moved. See http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/834/199/

Here's a couple of pics of the port area



















Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I Have to be honest here as we camp in Rimini the day before we always travel down the SS16 right to the port and we have never had a delay at all.

But as Don says DO leave plenty of time as especially in Italy ANYTHING can happen


----------

